# Hydroponic substrate



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I am in the research phase for starting a aquatic plant/terrarium plant greenhouse. I am thinking of growing the plants immersed in a hydroponic-like set-up, but am wondering about the substrate to use. If anyone has any ideas or experience to share, I would forever be greatful.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont think you can grow these plants hydroponicly because hydroponics uses no substrate....but hust for emmersed, aquasoil or potting soil works good


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I know hydroponics don't use soil. They use clay pellet aggragate and continuously flush the roots with highly enriched water. If it works for plants like tomatoes, which prefer well-drained substrates, it should work for a plant that grows emersed. I'm trying to find out if anyone has done it.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

what you use for substrate in a hydroponic setup is fairly unimportant cause its just there to literally hold the plants in place upright. 
you can use lavarock, expanded clay pellets, rockwool, foam, sand, bottle tops, aluminum chips, etc...

aquasoil works really well for emersed growth, but its technically not hydroponic cause it has nutrients in it, but its sort of all just semantics anyway (what is soil vs. hydroponic medium?). plants need water and nutrients, how they are supplied with those requirements determines weather the plant is emersed, submerged, or grown hydroponically.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

The substrate choice of most commercial aquatic plant growers has become rockwool. Tropica uses it very successfully. I have been trying it out solely for propagation in a normal aquarium setup with co2 and I dose ei and have been pleased but not overwhelmed with the result. It holds together well and seems to be as useful as any other substrate I have tried. It is butt ugly though. I have some in a tank with some crays and some shrimp and they seem oblivious to it. It should work better for you as it is not designed to be kept submerged as I have done. I am toying with the idea of using it under a layer of gravel. The idea is that you could build hills cliffs etc. that would not wash out or be eventually leveled by plecos etc.
Good luck with your plans.

marrow


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting ideas there marrow. Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Marrow. Nice to see you on APC.

For emersed growth, it's tough to beat rockwool since you can easily pump and control the nutrients passing through it. Glad to hear this works for submerged plants. Wonder one would best supplement it through time and how frequently this would be needed...


----------

